
Angular vs. React: What to Choose for Your App? - maxim_savonin
https://keenethics.com/blog/angular-vs-react-what-to-choose-for-your-app
======
JMTQp8lwXL
From the conclusion:

> Eventually, React vs Angular is all a matter of personal preference, a
> matter of skills and habits.

Basically, this. You can build a great Single Page Application in either.
Angular has a larger learning curve, with its wider API surface, but if you
wanted to replicate everything Angular had on a React stack, you'd need a
generous number of open-source packages that can be used in conjunction with
React, thereby reaching a somewhat similar API Surface.

Personally, I prefer React's un-opinionated nature. I tend to distrust
frameworks that claim to solve all of my problems, because at some point, they
won't. Case in point: Meteor failed to scale with its reliance on Mongo Oplog
tailing. (The community response was the Meteor redis-oplog package). Also,
since Meteor was so opinionated, a large community failed to grow around it
(since certain requirements, like using MongoDB, made it immediately dead on
arrival to some Enterprise usage), and it simply lost relevance to competing
solutions.

By picking-and-choosing with React, for example, you can choose the best forms
implementation out there. With this competition among forms libraries, the
community will self-select the best ones. With Angular, you're expected to use
the proscribed '@angular/forms' package.

